# A collection of items found at an abandoned house



## Emily832 (May 7, 2020)

I think I maybe found the motherload at an abandoned house I recently explored. Found a spike straight razor that I believe to be from the 50's, one of those really large and old two person saws, a coca-cola thermometer from I believe the 1910s, weirdly enough, a ku klux klan calling card, and also some old item that my grandfather thinks is a scale of some sort but any info on this item would be much appreciated. For the old box scale thingy it says "The ward-stilson co. manufacturers; new london O.; Patent applied for" and then in finer print around the top edges it says "The Whitehead and HOAG CO.; Newark N.J."

Also if anyone has any information about any of these items that's contrary to what I've said please let me know. All my time frames are guesses so if anyone knows anything for certain it would be much appreciated to know for sure.


----------



## bottles_inc (May 8, 2020)

that's some rad stuff. that coke thermometer could be worth real money.


----------



## sandchip (May 10, 2020)

bottles_inc said:


> that's some rad stuff. that coke thermometer could be worth real money.



I agree.  Don't try to clean it or anything.  Looks like an early one.


----------



## Emily832 (May 10, 2020)

Alright cool thanks for the advice.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 10, 2020)

Abandoned houses and structures are almost always still owned by someone.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 11, 2020)

The thermometer is worth around $50-$100 dollars I would say on recent sales. If yours was mint it would range around $300 Or more


----------



## Timelypicken (May 11, 2020)

Is the thermometer wooden


----------



## Emily832 (May 12, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Is the thermometer wooden


Yeah the thermometer is wooden. It is missing the actual thermometer though.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 13, 2020)

That’s sad. It could still bring some money at auction


----------



## Flasks (May 13, 2020)

Abandoned old houses should never be considered a place to find free stuff. Someone owns that property whether an individual or an estate, but have neglected to do anything with the place. You are legally "stealing" from that place at this time and unless you have "written" permission from the owner/owners to take what you want you can be held liable for trespassing and theft which would make for a bad day, possible arrest and a mark on your record. I'm sure you're a great person but didn't stop long enough to think of the ramifications of helping yourself because YOU THINK no one cares.  Been there, did that, paid the price.


----------



## David Fertig (May 22, 2020)

What Raccoon and Flasks said.  I am in the building salvage business and a lot of times I write that the contents of the buildings become my property when the contract is signed..  I'm pretty sure that a part of some cool old piece of antiquity just went missing on my latest job.  Not cool.


----------

